
Bitcoin breaks $10,000 – but why? - jasonrhaas
https://medium.com/@jasonrhaas/bitcoin-breaks-10-000-but-why-4b6ab3ed2c2f
======
cgore
Because it has the distinct possibility of replacing a large segment of the
current banking complex?

~~~
jasonrhaas
Theoretically yes. But the utility simply is not there.

